# Adj Headlights for Continent



## AndrewandShirley

The lights on our Flair 7100 (as shown on the pic) does not have any markings so we have not got a clue where to put the head light adjusters.

Anyone know?


----------



## ceejayt

Is it a left or right hooker?

We had a Flair 7100 TA till late last year. I never managed to work out how to fit convertors but found that I never needed them? Never got flashed for blinding anyone - ours was a left hooker. 

I loved our Flair. It was a great vehicle.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Almost certainly you won't need beam benders.
UK vehicles are fitted with lenses that present an upwardly extended light on the kerb side. This extension is what causes UK vehicles to blind continental drivers.
Continental vehicles don't have this upward extension and just have a flat beam.
Drive your van up to a wall at night and look at the pattern from the headlights. Chances are that you have a normal (continental) flat beam and don't need to change them. There will also be an adjustment for beam hight fitted somewher in, around, on, under in in close proximity to the dashboard...
Patrick


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Left hooker and its superb.

We do have some probs though.
Headlights are rusting inside - poss leak?
Headlights do not adj and are stuck in their lowest position.
Battery looses a minimum of a volt per day, 85amp battery has been fitted new plus the battery master but its still loosing.

Cannot get anyone in the UK to sort them out (inc dealer) so we are off for an expensive trip to Polch.


----------



## val33

Exactly the same as on a Hymer: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-46616.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=headlamp&start=0

Val


----------



## ceejayt

AndrewandShirley said:


> Left hooker and its superb.


Is it the Tag Axle version? We took ours everywhere for 5 years including with Desert Detours to Morocco. Great build quality inside and had few mechanical problems. Was sorry to part with it but eagerly awaiting late August arrival of a new vehicle.


----------



## robrace

*Headlamps*

Waiting for the ferry at Dover I laughed at all the british drivers panicking and tryng to fit headlamp deflectors.The ferry was discharging lot's of "continental"drivers in their cars.Did'nt see any with headlamp deflectors.Never seen one any where else for that matter.Driven our camper for years abroad!I've never bothered!!


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Our Burstner has the same round lights. Ive been told that they can be adjusted by a screw at the back but its not worth it as the adjustment is so little.

We never bother to adjust them

Andy


----------



## stevee4

*Head light adjustment*

These head lights have a screw at the rear of the lens. It reached from the engine compartment. Thats the easy bit!

These screws can locate in one of two positions. The idea is that you undo, turn the lens a little less than a quarter turn. Then locate the screw in the second hole.

Now reality ... there is little or no chance of getting to these screws unless you cut a hole in the wheel bay.

I simply used the headlight adjustment for the alignment. Noted how many turns I used. Readjusted on my return from France.

Or like so many don't bother. As these headlights have no visible markings it would be a very keen gendarm that would make more than a cursory glance.


----------

